# Spring brings new project which is 3/4 done!



## drade (Apr 19, 2006)

As everyone know my pc is mr.kubaki clown http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/203



Now that I have my V1000 Modded I have one pic to show of just the side, Not the top or anything like that just the side. Here it is.


http://i3.tinypic.com/vxf4t3.jpg Please tell me what you think, its a mess Yea so who cares, but its runnin


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 19, 2006)

Cluttered, although nice 

I really love that case. When I work this summer, newegg is going to steal all my paychecks.


----------



## drade (Apr 19, 2006)

Yea its a hassle but great, Except im about to go to bed because ive been workin on this mod for hours, I forgot the cooelst thing, the On LED and the Hard drive led -_-, and my hardcano made a popping noice when i started this up(have 4 120's going), so that fried.... 

Yea but its a great case, Im glad the have that kind of table thing, as you noticed i just let my pump sit there, velcrod it to the side and its pumping as much as it can.


The upside down feature is kool, but When tis case is modded its just amazing, though it scratches very very very easily.

I will have some pics up soon. Thanks!


Please still comment on my rig, also tell me if there is any way i can hide those dang cables.


----------



## drade (Apr 19, 2006)

Also everyone, My hardcano 13 made my PSU make a huge popping noise.... IS it done for (a huge smell my bro punched me for). If it is, what 4 fan controller should I get??? Since i got two 120's on the top they are extremely loud.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 19, 2006)

Run the power cables behind the sheet of metal for holding the motherboard and have the cables come out as needed from the closest opening to wherever you want it. Damn, I wish I lived near you so I could get a couple hours tidying that thing up, I like making computer cases look like almost no wires in it 

Give me a better picture, and not upsidedown  and I will tell you what you should do.


----------



## drade (Apr 19, 2006)

Bikr, that case has a mobo mounted upsidedown, I ordered a new psu with easy cable features, lol this thing aint done this weeknd im gonna work on it, im just running it testing the liquid cooling oc'ing options.

V1000b has the mobo to be placed upside down, thats thwat i love about it, heat rises, I got two 120 MM fans on the top of this case modded on their, and it takes all that heat, pics will be up this weekend, with it done. (Other then my hardcano 13 frying... will be getting fan controlelr soon).



Thats how it looks, and no its not upside down. Check the model v1000


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd recomend this fan controller. It puts out 20w per channel so it should be able to handle your fans no problem. It's also only $11. They also have a silver one on the same site if your case is silver. Performance-PCs.com will custom mount one into a Lian Li drive bay cover seen here which is what I have in my case. However that will cost you $40 instead of $11.


----------



## drade (Apr 19, 2006)

ill order the 40$ in a few weeks, since I just ordered a new psu.


----------



## drade (Apr 21, 2006)

*Update!*

Ok all, I got my new antec power supply, and my new cathodes.

Size on the 2 PSUS are still the same, but the antec has more power and better features.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wlfq.jpg

This is me taking my parts apart.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wig6.jpg

This is my case now, picture takin with flash.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wnq1.jpg

This is it all lit up!
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wv9e.jpg

This is the top window, the fans are red, but the blue makes them multi colored. 
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wos4.jpg

This is the front, picture taken with flash.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wqwk.jpg

This is the front, at night.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wr6g.jpg

This is the back of the case, the thermaltake pump is actually doing well considering how long these tubes are.
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1ws2d.jpg

Last but not least, is my setup! 
http://i3.tinypic.com/w1wshv.jpg

Thats my progress so far, As you may have seen I do not have my Power LED, or HDD led set up, im gonna do that next opening of the case, also, my wiring job has done very well, I will tidy up a little more when I get my fan controller, tell me what you think!

Pics arent upside down, case is designed that way


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 21, 2006)

hmmm, trying to think of whats wrong with it....

you organized and cleaned up the cables, and you noticed the 3c cooler cause of good ventilation....

something wrong i would fix....let me think of something....

oh...uh your mobo is upside down  

and uh, love the background buddy.

i have the flask with their prayer enscribed on the back, i only use it on saint patricks day.

9/10


----------



## gygabite (Apr 21, 2006)

looks fancy! i like it!


----------



## drade (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks, Im actually going to put the fan outside on the rad, then mount the radiator well because its moves around alot, and I bet ill notice better temps.!!!


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice job. Your wiring will get better the more you work with it. Another suggestion I could make is take out things like front USB and whatnot. Unless you're emotionally attatched to them, most of the time the rear motherboard USB connections are more than enough. Grouping wires together with zipties and/or arranging the wires in a systematic way can help too. A lot of times a case can look nice if the wires are just arranged nicely as opposed to completely hidden.

Oh and about that fan controller, don't look at it straight on because the LEDs are blinding lol.

I need to update my project log, but I'm too lazy to clean up everything for the pictures.


----------



## drade (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok, well I am having case trouble at the moment, I cant get my power LED HDD LED AND AUDIO to work, Its wierd its not working, and im looking at my instructions on my mobo, and i put the Switch somewere on 2 pins and they work, but they werent dedicated to go there on the guide, im very confused


----------



## drade (May 10, 2006)

Huge update:

Got my thermaltake Big typhoon noticing AMAZING temps now about 43-45c (use to be 49) multi tasking, about 42 idle..

Also, got a new white cathode lighting the whole middle plate, a new blue fan... 


Got a modded lian li sunbeam fan controller, and switches that I have to hook up, will be cleaning my wires in a few weeks (way to lazy right now). So yep Ill keep updating, ill have pics up soon  

Ive notice alot more cleaner look without the liquid cooling also, and less hasle worries can run my pc for long time now, easy installation thanks to the thermaltake big water SE cpu block set up, just about the same as the big typhoon but needed to cahnge nuts on the mobo (didnt need to remove mobo!) screws are longer, but its on there good, and I like the screws actually long for some reason.....


----------



## drade (May 14, 2006)

Update: Ok so I ordered thermaltake copper ram heatsinks, and the vf700-CU... So thatll help my nx6600gt card out alot!

I also hid most of the cables, its turning out to looking great, I will throw pics when my vid card is done, and the case, I think this is the last thing I need for a while.


----------



## markkleb (May 14, 2006)

I loved that case, I sold mine and have been sorry ever since. I love how the PS is on the bottom. Your setup looks really nice.

(the one scary thing is the cooler and lines on top of the PS)


----------



## drade (May 14, 2006)

Well yea, I have to show some pics, its starting to look amazing performing better air cooled now, i jamed most my wires under my psu since I have room, also in the backplate of the mobo and behind 5.25 bays..


----------



## drade (May 16, 2006)

Bump: I got pictures, today is the 15th, and on the 17th my zalman vf700-cu will be here, and Ill get even better pictures then, Just showing my progress!

http://i3.tinypic.com/zummfk.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/zumn7t.jpg
http://i2.tinypic.com/zump6r.jpg
http://i1.tinypic.com/zumq0k.jpg


----------



## wtf8269 (May 16, 2006)

Nice, wiring is getting better. That Zalman should look sweet with it facing up in that BTX case.


----------



## CjStaal (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, looks good man, keep up with it and there is always room for improvement... I am thinking about getting a new radiator...


----------



## drade (Jun 18, 2006)

Update: Just finished on this comp, its been running about a mounth straight. I have saved up 400$ For my next build which will be conroe, So Im probably gonna sell this sometime or keep it Who knows. Just got my laptop back, amd Turion 1.8ghz ml-34, 1 gig of ram, 100 gig HD and more, think its a good idea to wait for conroe?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 18, 2006)

it looks really nice Drade. Some friends of mine are using the Conroe 2.93, check out their scores, they are crazy high
http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.php?showtopic=119330

the only prob is the Conroe is about $1000 and the mobo has to be around $250

when i saw his 3DMark05 score (20900) I couldnt believe it.


----------

